# 2014 Toolcat



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

2014 Toolcat with SB200 HF blower to clear snow on my acreage.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Very cool, always wanted one of those.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice is the snowblower a 66"?


----------



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

It's a 72" I believe. Very impressed.


----------



## RIVERVIEW7 (Jan 7, 2009)

They are great machine good luck with it.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like it's ready to rock!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking toolcat good luck with it


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;1692880 said:


> Very cool, always wanted one of those.


X's 2.!.!!


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

Price and that machine and blower? Looks nice!


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Any video?


----------



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

jvm81;1694095 said:


> Price and that machine and blower? Looks nice!


I did ok on it since I purchased 3 new pieces of Bobcat equipment this summer.... a mini-excavator and skid steer as well.

58k on the Toolcat, $5800 on the blower and $5800 on a stump grinder, all in cash deal.


----------



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

MajorDave;1694116 said:


> Any video?


Next snowfall.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

i love that setup!!! i hate the prices! 

when i first looked at one last season i almsot fell over hahaha i couldnt believe how much they ran.....

i bet it does a great job though very versatile


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

how well does that stump grinder work? I've been thinking about picking one up for our asv rc100. I've rented the vermeer sc252 and its worthless. I know my rc100 has a ton of hydro flow as well.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

That thing is sweet!


----------



## Bigplower (Sep 22, 2009)

So jealous! Always wanted one!


----------



## Bigplower (Sep 22, 2009)

How do you think that would do doing residential driveways if you had 10 of them all in a row compared to a truck with a plow?


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

If I spent over 60k - I know what my answer BETTER be!!! But ya - I'm with you - I'm jealous!


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Bigplower;1694525 said:


> How do you think that would do doing residential driveways if you had 10 of them all in a row compared to a truck with a plow?


Nice Rig Crier

Toolcat w box plow on rear and front blower would do a better quicker cleaner job on 10 resi's compared to a pickup. 
They do 18 mph which is fast.


----------



## JE_enterprises (Oct 17, 2010)

ProTouchGrounds;1694336 said:


> how well does that stump grinder work? I've been thinking about picking one up for our asv rc100. I've rented the vermeer sc252 and its worthless. I know my rc100 has a ton of hydro flow as well.


Pro Touch, check out Miller Machine at: http://www.ptostumpgrinders.com/app...unted_stump_grinders/inventory_list/21-0.html

I just got one for our Terex PT100. It's a beast in stumps - no comparison to the smaller walk behind units.

Nice Toolcat!


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice looking machine, what made you purchase the Toolcat on top of the skid steer?


----------



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

ProTouchGrounds;1694336 said:


> how well does that stump grinder work? I've been thinking about picking one up for our asv rc100. I've rented the vermeer sc252 and its worthless. I know my rc100 has a ton of hydro flow as well.


I took out twenty one 12"-24" spruce/pine stumps with root system in just under 2 hours while drinking beer.

Maples and oaks would take significantly longer I'm guessing.


----------



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

A.T.T.;1695146 said:


> Nice looking machine, what made you purchase the Toolcat on top of the skid steer?


I have 360 acres mostly treed to maintain. I'm also off grid and heat 7000 square feet of house/shop with an outdoor wood boiler. Each piece of equipment serves a purpose around here.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I priced out a loaded Toolcat 3 yrs ago at $45,000. Seems they have gone up in price quite a bit. $58,000 is really a steep price to pay. If you got the money, and you can use this kind of machine then it's worth it in my mind. Looks like both of those things apply to you OP. The reason I didn't buy one was because there were 2-3 of them in to get various things fixed when I was there shopping. That scared me off. I know some guys on here with several of them in the fleet have said they break a lot as well. I suppose with everything it's how it's used, and or abused. Would I buy one tomorrow if I could afford it?? Absolutely! Of course now, I would be the only one using it, not employees like 3 yrs ago when I was in the market.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Crier;1695433 said:


> I took out twenty one 12"-24" spruce/pine stumps with root system in just under 2 hours while drinking beer.


that is awesome


----------



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

The Toolcat packs 1500lbs round bales around with ease and is at least 3x faster at loading/unloading hay trucks than with my tractor or skid steer.

By far my favourite piece of equipment for this task.


----------



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

WIPensFan;1695494 said:


> I priced out a loaded Toolcat 3 yrs ago at $45,000. Seems they have gone up in price quite a bit. $58,000 is really a steep price to pay. If you got the money, and you can use this kind of machine then it's worth it in my mind. Looks like both of those things apply to you OP. The reason I didn't buy one was because there were 2-3 of them in to get various things fixed when I was there shopping. That scared me off. I know some guys on here with several of them in the fleet have said they break a lot as well. I suppose with everything it's how it's used, and or abused. Would I buy one tomorrow if I could afford it?? Absolutely! Of course now, I would be the only one using it, not employees like 3 yrs ago when I was in the market.


I didn't think there was that much difference in the CAD/US dollar and fees to send across the border. Price tag for an all options unit here is 62k.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Crier;1696004 said:


> I didn't think there was that much difference in the CAD/US dollar and fees to send across the border. Price tag for an all options unit here is 62k.


I didn't even look to see you were from Canada...sorry about that. I'm sure that's some of the price difference. Anybody priced one in the U.S. recently?? Just curious.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

That is a nice machine, do you put any weight in the back of it?


----------



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

scott3430;1696187 said:


> That is a nice machine, do you put any weight in the back of it?


I haven't needed to yet.

I did notice yesterday when going through unplowed deep snow getting my bale spear that it was jumping around a bit looking for traction. Extra weight in back would have helped.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

I notice the window guard for the rear window was that an option or standard equipment now, they have big rear windows mucho dollars to replace I bet.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

While it's a very cool machine, I think the best part is the cup holder for beer


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Man I wish I actually had money... Very jealous. Lets see the skid and mini as well!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm also interested in seeing some pics of your new skid and mini ex.


----------



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

Chineau;1700436 said:


> I notice the window guard for the rear window was that an option or standard equipment now, they have big rear windows mucho dollars to replace I bet.


Mine came with it, pretty much loaded as far as I could tell with the exception of the bed liner.


----------



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

scott3430;1700642 said:


> I'm also interested in seeing some pics of your new skid and mini ex.


Here you go, don't choke on your corn.

Pic taken out in the back 40.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Crier;1700773 said:


> Here you go, don't choke on your corn.
> 
> Pic taken out in the back 40.


You lucky, lucky man.....


----------



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

I sold my Edge angle plow this morning that was paired to my skid, I will never use it again.


----------



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

One of the main reasons I purchased the Toolcat was for hauling my firewood in each year. On sensitive areas of my property, I can process dead standing/dead fall firewood without damaging the under brush and moss because of its four-wheel steering. With my M101 dump trailer, bucket and the Toolcat cargo box, I can haul 1.75 cords of firewood on each trip.

Works awesome.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Awesome equipment! Looking forward to seeing more pics & vids! Congrats!


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

I bought an income property last year for about the same money. I've operated toolcats and like them alot, almost bought one but just can't stomach the price. 
Nice looking machine, enjoy and put lots of hours on it


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Crier;1696004 said:


> I didn't think there was that much difference in the CAD/US dollar and fees to send across the border. Price tag for an all options unit here is 62k.


Sounds about right. I haven't actually priced one but I've heard in the $55k range.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm very jealous, of the TC and the property.


----------



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

I just got back from Banff because I got a line on a T190. It's a 2011 with less than 300 hours. It was used for snow removal at a recreational property a guy owned. He died from cancer and his two kids are now allowed to sell it.

I bought it. The mint skidsteer, log grapple, Bobcat angle blade, set of forks, Bobcat auger with 10 & 12" bits and a regular toothed bucket.

Got all for for 22.5k, picking it up in the next couple days.

Few pics:


----------



## Bigplower (Sep 22, 2009)

Crier;1702985 said:


> I just got back from Banff because I got a line on a T190. It's a 2011 with less than 300 hours. It was used for snow removal at a recreational property a guy owned. He died from cancer and his two kids are now allowed to sell it.
> 
> I bought it. The mint skidsteer, log grapple, Bobcat angle blade, set of forks, Bobcat auger with 10 & 12" bits and a regular toothed bucket.
> 
> ...


Wow you could turn around and sell it for 40k


----------



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

I couldn't pass up this deal. 

99% of the time a deal that is too good to be true usually is. Or it's a scam.

In this instant the girlfriend of the father contested the will and turned the kids lives into a nightmare. They just wanted out quickly.


Right place at the right time I guess. 

I'm hoping to pick everything up on Friday but it looks like bad weather and snow coming in.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

That is a deal, and that was smart to jump on it. Good find my friend.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Very jealous


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

That is one awesome deal on the T190! Thumbs Up


----------



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

Took our little 10 month old foster baby out blowing today. We had a blast.











A few pictures:


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Crier;1706546 said:


> Took our little 10 month old foster baby out blowing today. We had a blast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pictures!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Very cool....keep the vids/pics coming Thumbs Up


----------



## ericdube (Sep 4, 2013)

Your Toolcat is just awesome! I'm definitely envious.

I actually looked at them prior to buying my Kubota. And if it wasn't for the price, I probably would have bought one myself. It's a nice machine and I'm sure you'll get plenty of use out of it with all the attachments you have.


----------



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

One thing I'm extremely unhappy about with this Toolcat is the fuel consumption. In 35.4 hours I just had to fill for the fifth time. If it doesn't improve when the break-in period is finished, I'll be hauling it in to the dealer to have it gone over. I'm at 5400' so elevation and adjustment may be the culprit. (Does not smoke or labor.)


Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

They definitely love to suck fuel, although ours doesn't go through that much fuel. Usually in a 24 hr. period we need to fill twice. Five times in 35 hours sounds a bit out of whack.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice stuff! How many gallons does the tank hold? Most bigger diesel engines would've probably used about 70 gallons in 35 hrs. My 75-90hp case skid (can't remember the exact hp) uses a lot of fuel for plowing. Definitely over 2 gallons per hour. How's the 185 on fuel?


----------



## mnlefty (Sep 17, 2009)

I've run 2 different toolcats leased for the winter and both would use slightly more than 1 gallon/hr. I think the newer ones have a slightly larger fuel tank, so I don't know how much you've actually used in that 35 hrs/5 fills... and quite honestly I don't remember how much the ones I used held. I had to fill up every 8 hrs or so and put in 9,10,11 gallons.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Very nice machines. I often wonder why the govt. has not jumped on the band wagon in buying these as versitle as they are.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Hamelfire;1711502 said:


> Very nice machines. I often wonder why the govt. has not jumped on the band wagon in buying these as versitle as they are.


The county has one for parks maintenance and snow removal by me in WI. Also, I know Faribault, MN has one for doing sidewalks. My uncle says he thinks the city owns it. I've seen it blowing snow there before. They are cool.


----------



## RIVERVIEW7 (Jan 7, 2009)

My toolcat burns about a gallon an hour while using the blower on it.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

BlackIrish;1694758 said:


> Nice Rig Crier
> 
> Toolcat w box plow on rear and front blower would do a better quicker cleaner job on 10 resi's compared to a pickup.
> They do 18 mph which is fast.


I am working towards finding out, will up date when i get my machine back.


----------



## CleanCutL&S (Dec 19, 2013)

Hamelfire;1711502 said:


> Very nice machines. I often wonder why the govt. has not jumped on the band wagon in buying these as versatile as they are.


My City has at least 2 tool cats, They use them for walks and such in the winter. Mainly park maintenance in summer, even use them to smooth the baseball fields. Sure is faster and looks nicer then the old Toro they used to tow around.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks like a versitile machine


----------



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

I was burning about 2.5 gallons of fuel per hour. 

Bobcat came out and adjusted, replaced injectors and (waste dump gate?).

Hard to read work order but we shall see.


----------

